# Air travel and holiday with the chis! (*pic heavy!*)



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So we just came back from our 4-day trip with the chis! Sorry not much pics though. The trip wasn't really for the chis, it's for us!

It was the first time we travelled with the chis by plane. They did very well. Well behaved and quiet, and were just sleeping in their carrier the whole time. We picked up the carrier and put them on our laps as soon as the plane was on air and stayed on our laps the whole time. We had opened one end of the carrier and they don't go out they just have their heads sticking out and the stewardess didn't mind. 

To those travelling with their chis for the first time, when you get to the airport, ask for the "pet check-in / special services" line. This is different from the regular check-in, normally all the way to the end. We made the mistake of getting on the regular line only to be told to go to the "pet check-in" which of course has no line.

We got medical certificate from the vet but we didn't need to use it.

I've put peepads at the bottom of the carrier and then topped it with their blankets. They didn't pee the whole flight (4 hours) plus travel to hotel so it was good.

Inside the plane, just in case you need 'em, be prepared to have water bowl, treats, baby wipes and toys.

Once you get off at the airport, you can use family rooms if you think they'd use the bathroom. I took them there and put peepads on the floor but they won't pee.

Here are the pics...

*Are we leaving yet?*









*Nilla at the airport*


















*Hershey at the airport*


















*Finally at the hotel!!*










*Had to setup pillow stairs while Hershey acts as lookout*









*I wonder what's out there*









*Hey Nilla, you think we can go there tonight?*


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Hotel room view*









*Nilla relaxing at her favorite spot, my lap!*









*Hershey. Can you spot white shadow ears *









*Did I win the jackpot??*









*I want to go home*


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Heck, I can't believe how you guys can take your animals on the plane with you, much less that a swank hotel like that actually allows dog anywhere near the front door, nevermind inside .... unbelievable.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, they are adorable at the hotel.. you got some great pics of them.. Hope it was a wonderful vacation.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been thinking of parking at caesars to walk to the strip with the dogs- cause they are dog friendly. That pic of you pup at the slot is precious! They have a "dog spa" there too, right?

I am glad everything went well with your travels. 
Also- aussielass- I know from working at them that the ultra high end hotels on the strip actually have no pet policy because if you are paying $3000 a night for a room you are allowed to do whatever you want- biring your dog/cat/monkey whatever LOL. But a bunch of the hotels on the strip allow pets now. All of the ones owned by a certain company.


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

Thankyou for sharing! Nilla is getting so big and beautiful! You know Hershey has always been 1 of my faves!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like they had an amazing trip, hopefully their human parents did too.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What lucky pups to get to go on vacation with you.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

so cute! looks like you all had a good time!  x


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks like they have such a good time!! I actually didn't know animals could sit on your lap in the plain! And you guys really had a beautifull room, the view looks amazing, hope you had a good time too!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Really cute pictures--looks like they loved their adventure.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fabulous pics! Very good information! I love the pics and the hotel had a gorgeous view!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww. loved the pics . looks like you had a nice time on vacation!! my girls have never been on a plane but i'd really like to take them somewhere. we've only been on vacation travel by car


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you had a great vacation! Glad to hear that all the traveling went well  The photos are way too cute


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to see everyone had a fun time.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't imagine traveling (air travel) with my girls. lol
Great pictures!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cool! I'm so happy for you. I bet 4 days wasn't long enough huh? 
By the way, the girls look great and I really like those carriers.


----------



## KGR (Apr 11, 2012)

Great pics. You're so lucky!

My friend and I tried to find holiday cottages that took dogs and it was so difficult! Can't believe the hotel has a dog friendly floor. Brilliant!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you all!! We did have a good time, pooches and humans!! 



doginthedesert said:


> I have been thinking of parking at caesars to walk to the strip with the dogs- cause they are dog friendly. That pic of you pup at the slot is precious! They have a "dog spa" there too, right?


Not sure about the dog spa. I didn't see any, but who knows. And yes, they are very dog friendly. We were just passing through when I took the picture of Hershey by the slot machine. The employees saw us, but didn't mind. 



Ruby_Vinny said:


> It looks like they have such a good time!! I actually didn't know animals could sit on your lap in the plain! And you guys really had a beautifull room, the view looks amazing, hope you had a good time too!


 They can sit on your lap as long as you don't take them out of the carrier. It's actually the carrier sitting on your lap. LOL.



~LS~ said:


> Very cool! I'm so happy for you. I bet 4 days wasn't long enough huh?
> By the way, the girls look great and I really like those carriers.


 Thanks! Yep, 4 days isn't enough. Would have liked a full 7 days, but had to go back to work unfortunately. I do love the carriers too!! I looked last minute for backpack dog carriers and found this. They have the exact fit for under the seats and the girls look comfy enough on them.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

How fun to take your cuties on a little adventure!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like you had a splendid time!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I am going to be going to Saint Louis, MO the first week in June more than likely & I just sold the Sherpa carrier that I had. It was way too big for Ote. I have a "purse" style carrier, but that won't do for the plane ride. What brand are your carriers & where did you get them? They look like they'd be perfect for the plane and for walking around the airport as well!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I am going to be going to Saint Louis, MO the first week in June more than likely & I just sold the Sherpa carrier that I had. It was way too big for Ote. I have a "purse" style carrier, but that won't do for the plane ride. What brand are your carriers & where did you get them? They look like they'd be perfect for the plane and for walking around the airport as well!


Bought them here Prefer Pets Backpack Carrier for Small Pets - Black, 328 BK, Dog Backpack. Not the top of the line in quality, but I prefer this in the airport than a purse type bag simply because it frees your hands. It also is the perfect fit for under the seats and they are comfortable. Make sure you put blankets to make it softer. Safe travels!! Don't forget to post pics!!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Love the pictures. Looks like they did well on their adventure. You have really good lookin pups!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Chachis Mom said:


> Love the pictures. Looks like they did well on their adventure. You have really good lookin pups!!


Aaaaww.. thanks. Nilla looks a lot like your Chachi!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Hershey Hershey Hershey.....oh I have missed you so much! :toothy8:

Seriously, every single time I see her I can't help but smile! She's the
cat's pajamas in my book and Nilla, wow she is all grown now! She looks
so calm and relaxed and Hershey looks like she's out to conquer the world.

:love7:


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

What an exciting adventure for them! They sure seem to travel well! Little cuties!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Hershey Hershey Hershey.....oh I have missed you so much! :toothy8:
> 
> Seriously, every single time I see her I can't help but smile! She's the
> cat's pajamas in my book and Nilla, wow she is all grown now! She looks
> ...


Hershey would definitely fit as Mimi and Jax's sister.  I hope everyhing's well with your new boy.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw! They look so cute getting their travel on! I sat next to a lady and her pug on a flight out of LA, and I noticed the dog whining when we were descending. I don't know if it had to do with the pressure change, or if it was for some other reason. None of that with yours? Do you think they would have done just as well on a longer flight, or do you think that was their max?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

great holiday pics...they looks so cute in the travel bags...and looking out that hotel window...how brave is that LOL


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw! They look so cute getting their travel on! I sat next to a lady and her pug on a flight out of LA, and I noticed the dog whining when we were descending. I don't know if it had to do with the pressure change, or if it was for some other reason. None of that with yours? Do you think they would have done just as well on a longer flight, or do you think that was their max?


Not a sound from both of them! I think it helped that they were comfortable before boarding the plane. I made sure they're not hungry, didn't need to use the bathroom, had a good run before getting to the airport. It also helped that I had the carrier on my lap during the flight. They were only under the seats at take off and before landing. They were pretty relaxed and just slept most of the time, and I was sooo happy! 



Nala said:


> What an exciting adventure for them! They sure seem to travel well! Little cuties!





nabi said:


> great holiday pics...they looks so cute in the travel bags...and looking out that hotel window...how brave is that LOL


Thank you!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am glad i am not the only Hershey fan-atic. I actually book marked an earlier photo session thread and when i'm overwhelmed at work i look at it because she is just hysterically funny. That smile is the best. i love all the cute Chis, but Hershey is like the comedienne.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Finn said:


> I am glad i am not the only Hershey fan-atic. I actually book marked an earlier photo session thread and when i'm overwhelmed at work i look at it because she is just hysterically funny. That smile is the best. i love all the cute Chis, but Hershey is like the comedienne.


That is soo sweet.  I'm glad Hershey's able to put a smile on your face. I know she does to me all the time. Ohh... I take that back. She's her naughty self sometimes.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Awesome pics!!! My dream vacation is wherever Luxie can go with me


----------



## chihuahuaaudrey (May 16, 2012)

these are amazing photos!! ridiculously beautiful little chi's I love them xx


----------

